# UHS Criteria for Repeaters



## kiran001 (Oct 5, 2013)

In uhs admission forms,we hav to submit character certificate.i am repeater and improved my marks of fsc this year.what should i do about my character certificate.do i hav to get a new one ??


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

No dear... Read carefully that instruction .... they said that character certificate of the institute from your last attend school or college...


----------

